# black lake/mullett lake shanty rental



## tbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

any body know of any shanty rentals on these two lake?


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

is the ice good yet? I have not been there in over ten years and did not hear of rentals then. But fishing use to be great. However I have heard it has gone downhill, is this true?


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Archambows [sp ?] rent shanties a few years back over by the old black lk motel. and yes the fishing is not as good as it was years ago.


----------

